# Fireplace



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

We've owned three houses during our marriage. All three have had wood burning fireplaces. 

Anyone in Oklahoma or Missouri remember the ice storm of '07?. We were without power for 12 days. The fireplace was the only thing that enabled us to stay in our home. 

It's way up there on my "have to have" list.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

We've lived in our house for almost 27 years and have used our wood-burning fireplace every year. We have the chimney professionally inspected and cleaned at least every two years. We had some bitterly cold weather last month in South Texas and the fireplace really helped out. :thumbsup:


----------

